# I have a HP d530 SFF: what kind of motherboard is it? help!



## m118 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a HP d530 SFF. 





The case is big and excessively heavy. 

I installed PC Wizard and under motherboard has this info:
''Product :	d530 SFF (DC578AV) 
Model :	085Ch ''

''Chassis Information :	 
Manufacturer :Hewlett-Packard 
Type : Mini Tower ''

I'd like to replace the case but im not sure whether I can just simply take out the motherboard (and drives/PSU) and put it into another case. What kind of motherboard does this model have? ie full size ATX, micro? 

Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jan 15, 2011)

I've dealt with these a lot. It's actually a Micro-ATX board. You shouldn't have an issue switching it into any case you want.

If you're going to be gaming with it, just be sure you have enough ventilation. The chipsets on these boards fry pretty easily from excessive gaming.


----------



## m118 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks for the answer

ive been toying with the idea of doing a DIY job. specifically, gutting a faulty console eg playstation or sega saturn and putting a pc inside. 

I was looking for mini ATX boards. Its hard finding motherboards that dont come with an integrated atom processor which seems to only suited to internet browsing, or ones that are compatable with my currents processors but arent years old. 

I will investigate micro atx cases. thanks!!

NB: I've just been suggested to look at the original Xbox as this might accomodate my microATX. I still have to measure up but it looks like a possibility....


----------



## dave1701 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi.  I have a motherboard that I'm using now to type this which came out of a d530 SFF.  It works great, however, the Pentium 4 that is in there might not be worth a new case.  

PS. Any ATX case will work.  Micro ATX and ATX are compatible.


----------

